# SUP ACA Certification Class September 9-11 in Buena Vista.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

We got a few early registrations. This class will be fun, educations, and get you ready for teaching this spring. And just make you a stronger paddler.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Charlie ROCKS! *


----------

